# Finescale Engineering



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Does Finescale Engineering in the UK still do stuff for live steam? Years ago he could make a replacement fuel tank for the LGB Frank S that fit in the firemans side saddle tank, doing away with the fuel tank and its water bath in the tender. Also made Frank a bit more stable in colder weather. Maybe getting myself another Frank S, would like to get the fuel tank out of the tender and add a goodall valve to the steam dome. Mike


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Mike,

There is also this modification if you wish to keep things relatively stock...

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/misc/franks-experience.htm

I'm not sure about Finescale Engineering or specific Frank S tanks but you may be find some suitable tanks from several other players out there and modify to your liking (eg: Regner, Roundhouse,ministeam,etc)

Sam


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats interesting but overly complicated when one can do the same moving the fuel tank to the engine. The finescale one fitted in the fireman's side tank and back into the cab, He reused the factory gas valve to keep the knobs looking the same and keep costs down. The control knob/valve stuck out of the fireman's rear window like the throttle sticks out of the middle. When I put the tank in my Frank S years ago, there was just 2 holes to drill in the footplate to mount the tank. It was easy. But that was years ago, not sure if they are still around or able to still make the gas tank. Mike


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Finescale Engineering (Tony Sant) are still in business. They do not have a web site or email (that I know of) but they can be contacted by phone on +44 1926 335123 or by post to Unit 10, Victoria Business Centre, Neilston Street, Leamington Spa, CV31 2AZ, UK.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

My Frank S wouldn't generate enough steam with outside air temps around 65 degrees F or so. I put one of Tony's conversions in my Frank, and have run her outside with temps in the low to mid 20's F. The only thing is run times are a but lower, since I believe the tank is a bit smaller, but she does run great, like seen here...


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Tony, are you by chance in the UK? I am not the best doing phone calls and trying to talk to people. Email is best but since they dont have one, would someone in the UK inquire about the tank and its cost with shipping to the USA? I would really appreciate it. Also, who does the goodall valves for these anymore? I have no clue where I got mine years ago. I still have the factory dome plug in my box of stuff! Mike


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Mike,

You could also probably find a Roundhouse gas tank, burner,etc and convert to better gas system set up completely. That should be simple enough for you and I'm sure Jason can assist if needed. As good as Aster is on some things, gas systems were not there strength in those days. 

Sam


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The RH gas tanks need a hinged roof to fill, otherwise I would have to put a hole in the roof for any extended gas fitting. The FS tank did require a hole in the water tank top, but it was very nicely done and worked well. I never had issues with the actual poker burner or jet on the one I used to have.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Tony Sant can nolonger make the fuel tanks, patterns long lost he says. SO, is there anybody that can build fuel tanks and has access to a Frank S that is willing to build one? Or should I just put a RH cylindrical tank in the cab and drill a small hole in the roof for an extended reach fuel can adapter to reach thru? With our extremes in temps here, I really want to get the fuel tank out of the tender, although I will deal with it if it has to stay there for awhile. Mike


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might try DJB engineering in the UK.
http://www.djbengineering.co.uk/


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

When I run my Frank S in the wintertime, I just pack a thermos of HOT tap water. Just don't dump HOT water into the tender. I usually thro in some lukewarm or even cool water to begin with (possibly a small bit of random distilled) and then add the hot water to bring the temp up to "barely warm". It works 100% of the time.

P.S. Last I knew and as far as I can recall, Reppingen in Germany used to have an exchange program where the would take the valve off your original tender fuel tank and return to you a new side tank with you valve attached. I don't see that on their website any longer.

P.P.S. The above data is wrong it was A&A Bretzler which seem to have closed up shop!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

So here's a sreenshot of Bretzler's old flyer of the tank, just to let your imagination run wild....


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

basicly the same as the Finescale tank from my memory. I will have to talk to Jim Sanders about fabricating me a new tank. I think he can silver solder.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

This guy does the frank S mods and is current, listed under parts.

http://www.echtdampfwelt.de/


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am guessing its a whole set of mods as I do not see just the gas tank listed. Mike


----------

